# 50 Hen Note!



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Just got this in my mail and thought it worth sharing :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If someone fell on it there will be no Eggscebition :lol:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Eggsactly what I thought........ but then that would be poaching someone else's idea before we all scrambled to make a hard boiled joke......


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

I thought it was an ad for the Halifax Building Society...a "little eggstra help", it's a bit eggstreme eggstreme :roll:


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

What's the current eggschange rate?


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Eggschange rates vary due to the current eggonomic crisis..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was tempted to join in with these pathetic yolks, but I chickened out in the end. :roll: 


I will move it to Jokes and Trivia though for an even better response. Hope that's OK Rob.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Shell I put some aside for a nice little nest egg for the future?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I didn't chicken out, I just decided to duck the issue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was eggstatic when I first saw it. eggactly what the economy needs.

Kev.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

This topic could be renamed Egg-citing


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

A poultry decision on title, my thoughts are scrambled


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

A hen note is far more convenient than having to write out a chick (if you're South African)


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Egghausted!


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Eggstortionate sum of money :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

My brains scrambled thinking of a reply, any one want an ommelette?


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

I suffered eggscrutiating pain in not wanting to eggsploit this ever eggspanding thread


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

you all really ought to get out more LOL!!! but admit to larfing at some - probably not at much as i did last night to Jethro on stage at Weymouth!! but heh - wots a yolk between friends!! (oh my god i actually did that!!)x


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hen notes indeedy!....Pah!! , worth nowt,just chicken feed.



Time to get me coat,
I'll make a sharp eggsit


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL, but we are going to chicken-out now......

Love from Sam & Ella


----------

